# 8.0-RC1 update - raid1 mirror device not created



## evanc72 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi there,

My setup is 2 seagate pata 250G HDD's mirrored in a RAID1.  I raided using gmirror and disk ad0 + ad1 created the family gm0.
 This has been running brilliantly.


Upgrading from 7.2 to 8.0-RC1 using freebsd-update.

```
# freebsd-update -r 8.0-RC1 upgrade
# freebsd-update install
```
all successful.

After reboot the device /mirror/gm0s1a etc... has not been created and I can not mount a root device.  I rebooted and manually loaded geom_mirror at the prompt but still no device was created.

I can not mount ufs:/dev/ad0s1a or ufs:/dev/ad1s1a to attempt to recover the software raid device and am unsure what to do.

A side note - should I have run the command "gmirror load" after the new kernel was loaded to ensure the device was created before reboot?

Any help would be appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I've posted about an inability to use sysinstall to
a pci-sata disk from a daily snapshot (august) of _8.
Unsure if it is relevant to your post.


----------



## evanc72 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ahhh - I finally found the correct google search for an answer and it appears as a problem in 8.0-RC1

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-stable@freebsd.org/msg105634.html

search string was +freebsd +8.0-RC1 +geom_mirror.  Apparently this will be resolved in 8.0-RELEASE

So........  to recover my server, do I copy my original fstab and use that to mount the ad0 drive, and ignore the raid until I freebsd-update to 8.0-RELEASE?

The metadata will not be deleted, but I am unsure if this is viable.


----------

